# Drip Cutting Fluid System



## rbertalotto (Jan 18, 2021)

This is a quick video of a Drip Cutting Fluid System I built a while ago and have been very pleased with it.....


----------



## mickri (Jan 18, 2021)

I have been trying to figure something like this.  I was thinking about using a drip bag like they use in hospitals.  Never dawned on me to make one out of PVC tubes.  Thanks for posting.  I will be making one of these for both the lathe and the mill/drill as soon as I can get the parts.  What do you use for your cutting fluids? 

I noticed a dial indicator mounted on the outboard end of the headstock.  I believe that is for dialing in a barrel.  How did you mount it on the lathe?


----------



## mickri (Jan 18, 2021)

I have been reviewing your website.  Lots of interesting stuff on there.  The articles on the electric conversion to garden tractors was particularly relevant as I need something to haul stuff on my property.  I live on five acres on the side of a hill.  The steep hillsides are a rollover issue with your typical garden tractor.  Wider tract width on the rear wheels would help and if the batteries could be mounted down between the frame rails would also help.  My other issue is the need to drag my steep driveway every couple of months to smooth the ruts out.  The starting torque/power of the electric motor should help with that.  Lots to think about.


----------



## rbertalotto (Jan 18, 2021)

> I noticed a dial indicator mounted on the outboard end of the headstock. I believe that is for dialing in a barrel. How did you mount it on the lathe?


I simply drilled and taped a hole in the side of the lathe with a rod threaded on one end for the indicator to ride on. For cutting fluid, I've been using Grizzly Viper Fluid  for metal and Tap-Magic for aluminum.

The electric tractor is simply amazing. A 1000 times better than any gas tractor I've ever owned.....Power to spare!


----------



## mickri (Jan 18, 2021)

Thanks for the info.  My lathe, metal drill press and mill/drill are in a corner.  I am going to mount the reservoirs on the wall between them and have the hoses long enough to reach to all three machines.  Great idea.  I'll post a picture when I get it done.


----------



## rbertalotto (Jan 18, 2021)

Would love to see it when you finish


----------



## Boltgun (Jan 19, 2021)

Love the simplicity Roy!


----------



## rbertalotto (Jan 19, 2021)

Sometimes....Simple is just simple!...


----------



## reds (Jan 20, 2021)

Great idea...Thanks


----------



## hotrats (Feb 5, 2021)

Very nice! Think I see this in my future


----------

